# Dr. Bronners Peppermint Soap



## skirincich (Jan 25, 2022)

I recently tried the Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap, rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol and water formula listed on the Kelley's Korner website (Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Liquid Soap).

I am quite impressed how well it has treated a minor emergence of scale. Highly recommended!


Steve


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I may add this to my toolkit!


----------



## Spencer Garing (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes its a very easy insect spray to make, I think some people don't get good effects because they use water with too much dissolved solids. Anionic surfactants like castile soap precipitate and become less effective and more phytotoxic when diluted in hard water. Some people may also spray when leaf temps are too high which can also cause phytotoxicity with any surfactant. Works well on spider mites too!


----------

